# Front end collision, upper radiator support damaged.



## MetalGTO (Jul 1, 2013)

I got backed into and have damage to the upper radiator support (as GM calls it) the diagram from GM says its bolted on, but after a quick look i see that its welded and spot welded on. I am just looking for suggestions or opinions on repairing this. My options are drilling/cutting it out and buying the $750 part and welding it back in, Buying the part and cutting/welding only the section that's damaged, or buying the part and paying a shop to do it all.


I was also wondering if this support is interchangeable with and other of the F body cars, for obvious reasons there arent many GTO's in the scrap yard but where i live camaros and Trans ams are plentiful.

I have also read that the impact bar is interchangeable from one out of a cavalier, just wondering if that is true or not

Thank you for any help or opinions


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I had the same problem with the upper radiator support from a minor front end bump on a guard rail. I bought the part and had it installed (welded & painted) in a body shop. The vin tag has to be changed to the new support and that needs to be riveted. 

I would suggest that this is the easiest way to get the part replaced. The OE part from GM Parts cost me $626.26 but that was almost 3 years ago ..... looks like the original parts prices are rising. There are plenty of GTO's at salvage yards but most of them have front end damage so the radiator support is harder to find used ... plus they have to cut the old welded part out. Buy OE and have the work done!


----------



## MetalGTO (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, i have been mulling it over and i agree that that is the best option, and you are right about the rising prices, i think its closer to 750 now. May i ask how much it cost you in labor to get it repaired?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Any chance you could pull or straighten the old one out?


----------



## MetalGTO (Jul 1, 2013)

I could, but the handle to unlatch the hood went through the support, so i would have to do some cutting/welding and then get it all lined up perfectly.

I dont care so much about the alignment of the hood latch because a CF hood which requires hood pins is $1000 less than a stock one, i do however care about the alignment of the front bumper cover that screws into the support.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I had some other damage to the bumper cover and headlights. With me buying the parts, the body shop charged $1,500.00 to replace all the parts (including the radiator support) plus repaint the new parts and re-clear the whole front clip. You should be able to get just the support done for about $400-$500 or less.


----------

